# BSN AXIS HT is it worth buying?



## Big_BRADuk18 (Aug 30, 2007)

i'm thinking of buyin some bsn axis ht and any information on this product would be appriciated, such as does it work, what where ur gains and any side effects


----------



## bas85 (Sep 1, 2007)

I Tried it about a Year Ago.  I Have to say i saw average increase in size.  But as for increase in strength.  I felt the strongest ive ever felt.  I have been thinking of going back on it.  Right now im on Halodrol and im loving it.  But i think its worth the money.  I was really pleased.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2007)

at the age of 18 not only do you not need it but I doubt it would do much for you.


----------



## Big_BRADuk18 (Sep 2, 2007)

kk thanks for the info


----------



## Delusional (Sep 2, 2007)

Prince said:


> at the age of 18 not only do you not need it but I doubt it would do much for you.



just curious, how come?
i was looking into buying some here soon. im 20. is it something you shouldnt bother with until youre 21?


----------



## Delusional (Sep 3, 2007)

bump - cause i was considering buying axis ht for my stack..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2007)

because natural test boosters don't do much for teens and males in their early 20's, they're most effective for those that are 30+.


----------



## Delusional (Sep 3, 2007)

Prince said:


> because natural test boosters don't do much for teens and males in their early 20's, they're most effective for those that are 30+.



ah alright, understandable.
any kind of pill at all i should be looking into then at the age of 20? trying to gain muscle mass and weight currently. i just have my multi-vitamin and fish oil pills for the moment.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 3, 2007)

IronMagLabs Creatine Ethyl Ester


----------



## Delusional (Sep 5, 2007)

Prince said:


> IronMagLabs Creatine Ethyl Ester



bump - although i plan to use BSN CellMass is this still something that i could use on top of that?


----------



## DroppingPlates (Oct 23, 2007)

Not worth buying in my opinion. It made me hungry, very hungry and at the time when I was taking it, I wasn't looking to gain weight, I'm never looking to gain weight, I'm actually trying to cut up what I already have.


----------

